# September POTM Nominations



## snowbear (Sep 2, 2016)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
And $25! (currently in the form of an Amazon gift card)
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2016 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of September 2016 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:








The red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.

Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 5, 2016)

@coastalconn 
Late fledge Juvi Osprey 8_23 1 
Some end of summer images


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 7, 2016)

@jcdeboever  #6 in  "you had me at purple" You had me at purple; pic heavy (7)


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2016)

Growth by @telephotodreams  in this thread:  growth


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 9, 2016)

@KenC 
Untitled
The Abstract/Minimalist Thread !


----------



## Designer (Sep 9, 2016)

"Grace" by Lily Bee  here: Grace


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 10, 2016)

*I dream of stamen by jcdeboever* in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/i-dream-of-stamen.405367/


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 10, 2016)

*Yeah Science!, By Scatterbrained.*
Yeah Science!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 16, 2016)

Long Journey Ahead by jcdeboever
Long Journey Ahead


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2016)

*@Bill Thornhill *
*Red*
*Red*


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 29, 2016)

*photo-assignment-paralympics-rio* by *imagemaker46*

Photo assignment Paralympics Rio


----------



## snowbear (Oct 5, 2016)

I'll get the voting thread up by Friday night.


----------

